
Ben Silverman, Will.i.am Producing Unscripted Series for Apple - 6stringmerc
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/ben-silverman-william-producing-unscripted-878119
======
6stringmerc
> _The show will explore the Apple app ecosystem._

So who wants to sign up for manufactured drama? Sounds like a perfect recipe.
Although I'm really tempted to rip-off a joke from somebody else in honor of
Will.i.am's seemingly unending habit of lifting stuff from other people, I'm
going to take the high road this time.

